# Beginning to tie my own flies, advice needed



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

I just went out tonight and bought all the neccessary equipment to begin tying flies, I held out on getting any fly materials however, as I am still deciding what I need. My question is, from a technical standpoint, which flies are going to be the best for me to tie at this point. I won't be fishing with them until at least spring (fly rod will be coming for christmas), so I'm more interested in patterns that will help me develop certain tying skills, rather than just the most popular fly for <insert fish here>. I'd rather just buy materials for specific flies as I need them, rather than buy a whole bunch of stuff all at once that I may not need, so are there any patterns you guys would reccommend as good flies to learn on? I've been told streamers are the easiest to tie, but if you guys have other advice or specific patterns in mind, I would greatly appreciate the advice, as I just need a good place to start.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Check your PMs I sent you 1


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..great questions ... First Tye a wolley bugger, then a pheasant tail nymph! Now there is a bazzillion ways to tye a PT "pheasant tail" so have some fun!


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

try flyanglersonline.com they have an awesome selection of flys to try out, everything from beginners to advanced. the wooley was my first fly and still one of my favs, ive even started to tie them with barbell type eyes to use for crappie jiggin. also b.u.f.f. used to have a tie in at bass pro you could check their website for times and dates, and the rusty drake in centerville offers classes. i just started tieing in march and have pretty much taught myself with the aid of videos and books or mags. any questions shoot me a pm. might even be able to point you out some decent spots for smallies and spring white bass.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Try to find a class at your nearest fly shop this will take a great deal of time off the learning curve. The woolybugger is a great first fly. Easy to tye and productive on almost any species of fish. One tip keep a can on your bench to put all the flies you tie that you don't think look that great and a can for all the one's you think look perfect. Take the can with ones that you think don't look as good fishing. leave the pretty ones at home. Good luck. There is nothing more satisfying that catching fish on a fly you tied yourself. S


----------



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips. I went out tonight and picked up all the neccesary items to tie an olive colored wooly bugger. I intend to try my hand tomorow morning, so wish me luck. I have picked up a couple books and magazines on tying, so they will be my guide for now. I will look into some tying lessons in the future, however.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Here are a couple good sites.
http://www.tie1on.net/index.htm
http://www.ultimateflytying.com/FlyPatterns.htm


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

well to start let me tell you a few things there are no 28 day programs for this sickness and dont be scared your not alone lol one thing you will notice is you dont realy save any money buy tying my wife hase ask me on many of trips to Cabelas "so you need $50.00 worth of feathers and fur so you can tie a couple of $0.99 flies why not just buy them" they just don't under stand as for material alot of patterns will use the same materials a good basic material list would be a couple of buck tails (natural,chartruese,gray and olive)then for feathers a natural or olive grizzly neck cap is good to have and you will need some marabou and chenelle for it is a sin for a new beginner to start tying and not attempt the wooly bugger as for patterns it depends on what you will be fishing for (trout,bass,sunfish,trees,the back of your neck)http://www.flytyingforum.com/ try this site it helped me alot later big_fish


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I got into this just out of high school. I was mostly after bass, so I started tying a lot of deer hair poppers. They were pretty easy to tie (I thought the technique was pretty cool too), they are effective, and depending on whether or not you or your friends deer hunt, the materials are free!!

You may already know this, but I'll mention it anyway. Deer hair is hollow to help the deer stay warm in winter. This also has the side effect of making deer hair poppers float by default Can't really sink them even when they are wet.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Be sure to check out the Miami Valley Fly Fishers website ( www.mvff.us) we show lots of local hot fly patterns, also host year round fly tieing classes and hold monthly meetings right at Celebrations on Stop Eight rd, so your right around the corner.

Im not to far from you as Im in New Lebanon, give me a hollar ( send me a PM) and Ill help you get started on tying your own stuff. I got to start getting busy for steelhead and salmon trips upcoming.

Salmonid


----------



## HillShepherd (Jul 6, 2005)

This site has great pictures and descriptions of tying certain flies and the different techniques used.
http://www.charliesflybox.com/flybox/index.cfm


----------



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

Try this site, good walk through for steelhead flys.www.steelheading101.com


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Also check out www.flyanglersonline.com there are many patterns on there since they have been on the web since 1997 I belive Later Matt


----------

